# Airbag warning light on Almera Tino



## jules51 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, My name's Julian, live in Shrewsbury and own a 2003 Almera Tino which has done 13000 miles. I've been quite pleased with it until now. I found the forums through Google and thought I'd give it a go as I am baffled. After reading the forums I discovered that there are quite a few other Nissan owners with the same problem as me i.e. the airbag warning light coming on. This happened to me after a short 50 mile trip. Everything was fine until I started it up to come back when the warning light began to blink and hasn't stopped. I don't know if it was coincidence, but shortly before I started back I was idly altering the service reminder while I waited. I've seen from the replies to this problem on other models that various techniques can be used to get this light to go off - turning ignition,slamming doors etc. The obvious thing is to go to the dealer but as my nearest one is 20 miles away and the suspicion is that I might get sold a new airbag when it isn't really necessary (cynical?) I was wondering if anyone out there has a quick fix for the Tino. A bit of black tape on the dash is tempting but a more technical practical answer would be great. All help gratefully received (before that flashing red light drives me MAD!!). Thanks.


----------



## 24008943 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Airbag warning light remedy*



jules51 said:


> Hi everyone, My name's Julian, live in Shrewsbury and own a 2003 Almera Tino which has done 13000 miles. I've been quite pleased with it until now. I found the forums through Google and thought I'd give it a go as I am baffled. After reading the forums I discovered that there are quite a few other Nissan owners with the same problem as me i.e. the airbag warning light coming on. This happened to me after a short 50 mile trip. Everything was fine until I started it up to come back when the warning light began to blink and hasn't stopped. I don't know if it was coincidence, but shortly before I started back I was idly altering the service reminder while I waited. I've seen from the replies to this problem on other models that various techniques can be used to get this light to go off - turning ignition,slamming doors etc. The obvious thing is to go to the dealer but as my nearest one is 20 miles away and the suspicion is that I might get sold a new airbag when it isn't really necessary (cynical?) I was wondering if anyone out there has a quick fix for the Tino. A bit of black tape on the dash is tempting but a more technical practical answer would be great. All help gratefully received (before that flashing red light drives me MAD!!). Thanks.


Although your post is old now,if anyone else has the problem (I did ) ,the root cause is the wiring under the front seats , if the seats are regulary moved they upset the wiring connectors for the warning light, i fix mine by just sliding the seats right back then waggle the connectors or re-seat them in to the clips .


----------

